# 721 pause & and other issues



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

1. Is anyone else having audio delay's after "un-pausing" the 721? The audio takes 2 to 4 seconds to come back on. It happens on both tuners, after and before a reboot or whenever. This does not happen when I skip 30 seconds forward or back 10 seconds, or when I fastforward/rewind and then hit play. It's very very annoying. 


2. Why does it sometimes decide to record a program with both tuners. I've only noticed this with one-time timers. I will have to delete the timer, select the other show to record first and then go back to the original show. I am always careful to remove the start 1 minute before and set the 3 minutes to 0 minutes after the end.


3. I've also noticed that when I have a recording/timer set, it will not always show the red bullet in the guide.

4. I setup a favorite's list called "Sports", but did not select the first available in the list, because I was going to setup a list for myself and the other people in my house. The problem is that the listindex seems to get screwed up when I cycle through. Say I'm on channel 540 and I'm in All Channels, and then I cycle to All Sub, then "Sports" it will set the guide to the lowest number. In this case, ESPN (138?). I know its minor, but thought that I would report it.

I am anxiously awaiting the next upgrade, because the PIP/Swap is way to complicated for my wife and she always just cancels my recordings and watches what she wants, but my 8 year old has no problems with it.

Other than the other bugs and having to reboot frequently (or it deciding to reboot for me) I enjoy having the dual tuners and 90 hour storage capacity. 


Thanks 

Jeff Lonn 
Minneapolis MN


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnman _
> *1. Is anyone else having audio delay's after "un-pausing" the 721? The audio takes 2 to 4 seconds to come back on.
> 
> Yes I think this is normal, instead of hitting play to get back to stuff after it has been paused I've been just hitting skip back 10 sec..
> ...


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have seen the audio bug you describe on mine also. Also switching too many channels too quickly with up/down channel causing a reboot. Doesn't happen that often but hope they fix it. Still a very good PVR for a "version 1" from Echostar.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, was worried that the pause/audio delay was just me or my current 721, since I didn't see it mentioned before. I am eagerly awaiting the 105 release and hope it comes sooner rather than later. I do believe they had to be aware of these bugs and the others mentioned here before they released this, but had to release this, otherwise they did not test it. 

The one that drives my wife crazy is when it skips to live when watching a currently recording program when it finishes recording, with no Resume, but only Start Over. I have to agree.

Jeff


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnman _
> *1. Is anyone else having audio delay's after "un-pausing" the 721? The audio takes 2 to 4 seconds to come back on. It happens on both tuners, after and before a reboot or whenever. This does not happen when I skip 30 seconds forward or back 10 seconds, or when I fastforward/rewind and then hit play. It's very very annoying. *


I've noticed that the audio delay is much worse when you use digital out vs. analog out. Unfortunatley the audio setup option that directs the 721 to only use the digital out when you're watching a Dolby Digital broadcast doesn't work, so I'm constantly plugging in cables whenever I want to watch a Dolby Digital broadcast.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

I think a lot of the DD delay is due to the receiver switching modes when you skip or pause. The 721 seems to stop outputing a signal, then start again which causes the receiver to try and redetect the signal type.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bfennema _
> *I think a lot of the DD delay is due to the receiver switching modes when you skip or pause. The 721 seems to stop outputing a signal, then start again which causes the receiver to try and redetect the signal type. *


That's what I thought at first, but my DVD player is hooked up in a very similar manner, and when I pause/play I get sound almost immediately. Therefore I conclude that the delay is in the 721 and not in the receiver.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

The problem is definitely related to (but not completely because of) using the digital out. I've got one set of my 721 outputs going to my receiver using the digital output, and the other set using RCA to a modulator so I can watch the 721's output around the house. On other TV's (where there's no digital) the delay is annoying but livable (IMHO, it should be instantaneous); on the main tv with digital outputs, it's unbelievable.


----------



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill D _


 My wife tends to forget to turn off the receiver which means it prompts you to change chanels to fire a timer and since no-one is watching to respond to the prompt, it never fires off the timer<<<<

I've never paid attention to this prompt- it doesn't go ahead and default to record, like TiVo? Hmmm..

-Bill


----------



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill D _


 >>>My wife tends to forget to turn off the receiver which means it prompts you to change chanels to fire a timer and since no-one is watching to respond to the prompt, it never fires off the timer<<<<

Not to repeat myself, but I just watched the 721 go ahead and follow its own suggestion to change channel and record, then it also resolved a "Main and PIP are in use blah blah" prompt by going ahead and changing main to do the recording. And this doesn't occur on your machine?

-Bill


----------

